# NavyDoc Farewell Tour continues with a stop at the Barn!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Its nearing the witching hour and anticipation is greatly exaggerated:r NOT!

Been looking forward to this for weeks, done all the little thingys, making the Barn look a bit less condemned(removed the sign). 

We have booze, cigars, food thanks to Anita(and subway), stomach coated(with booze) and prepared for lots of herfing. Now a short tour of the smoking lounge..


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

is that your place?
walk in humi?

sweet!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya'll have a good time now, ya'ear


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

It seems I was dreaming, sorry Julian this is the real lounge. Its close..NOT!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys and gals all have fun now.

Try to get some good pics of the action for us !


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey anita! Smile for the camera!  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Have a great time guys. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

It looks like that's a royal send off! You folks have a blast. I'm jealous.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

First pics

Paul and Freddie



And Mark smiling..


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Keep the pics coming and have FUN!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm almost their, chatting with Frank on the phone right now.

Hello guys how ya going??


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like a good time to me. Smoke the best, forget the rest. Wish I was there.:al :w


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoy guys!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Freddie talking to Jason (downunder)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Looks like a good time to me. Smoke the best, forget the rest. Wish I was there.:al :w


Get in the car Skip!!

We'll keep the light on for you..


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> Get in the car Skip!!
> 
> We'll keep the light on for you..


If I thought I could make it in time I'd do it. Mrs. XOX would think I was crazy for sure. I'm smoking a Boli gigantes in your honor.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Frank, Freddie, Paul, Mark and Skip...I'm about to go out back and join you in Spirit by firing up a RASS. Is the tour going to be making any stops in Florida? If so, let us know.

Ron


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Good talking to you guys. Gotta thake the bride out for a quick drink with the other swim parents.

Have a great time. WIsh I could have been there.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Woooooo looks like you guys are going to have fun. I think I will join 
Ron1YY and fire one up myself.

Stacey


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Really enjoyed talking to all you guys. An International herf via phone... too cool.  
Just wish I could have had a cigar at the time, next time. Enjoy your evening, your cigars, your Australian Shiraz, your Bourbon and your company.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Really enjoyed talking to all you guys. An International herf via phone... too cool.
> Just wish I could have had a cigar at the time, next time. Enjoy your evening, your cigars, your Australian Shiraz, your Bourbon and your company.


They have phones in Australia...... Who knew? I thought you used those Aborigine thingys on a string.:tg


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I smoked a Padron 26 and a Monte #5 in your honor! Best of luck!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

opusxox said:


> They have phones in Australia...... Who knew? I thought you used those Aborigine thingys on a string.:tg


Phones, what are they?? I flew over their with a big ball of string and a cup, then flew back and talked to them over that... suppose I coulda just talked to them while I was their  :fu

Cheeky bugger, do we have phones here. Course we got phones, don't have electricty though so they don't work


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo ... have fun guys!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark talking to Dave..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> First pics
> 
> Paul and Freddie
> 
> And Mark smiling..


Looks like a great time. Almost feel like I'm there with you.
Cheers to you all.
:al


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Carlos Torano exodus 1959 Review to be posted when I finish.

Stacey


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice glasses Fred, they make you look shall we say astute?


floydp said:


> First pics
> 
> Paul and Freddie


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Looks like a great time. Almost feel like I'm there with you.
> Cheers to you all.
> :al


Pete it is a great time buddy.. You bastages need to come here. A freaky blast..


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

You guys are having too much fun. NOW STOP IT! Have some consideration for those of us going herfless this weekend!!  








Remember it's not a party until it's officially 3AM.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We're doing the 5 cigar puff puff pass. 4 NC's and one cuban Davidoff #1, NC's are Diamond Crown Maximus #2 Limited Edition Humidor, Padron 26 40th Anniversary, Fuente BTL, Aurora 100 Anos Corona. Drinking with Havana Club Blanco rum and coke.

Reviewers are NavyDoc (Paul), Rockstar (Freddy), Catfishm2 (Mark), Floydp (Frank) and MsFloydp (Anita).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> We're doing the 5 cigar puff puff pass.


Spray some lysol on freddie before you... :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Nice glasses Fred, they make you look shall we say astute?


Looks like a before and after prison photo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a great time all!! Wish I coulda been there, but so glad for all of you that you got together!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Tom we'll save a spot for you brother, anytime my friend. Trouble typing, with all the great smokes and unbelivable conversation. Mark's in heaven with a Opus X and geeze what a time..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

A tender moment


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> A tender moment


Well..that's an interesting way of getting two on one cigar...share the smoke...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> A tender moment


Ahhh, that's beautifull. Ohh, what a night ( I think their's a song in their somewhere  )

How many cigars did you guys smoke?? I know when I spoke to you the RASCC was going round.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like everybody had a great time. I wish I lived closer to have joined the festivities. :w :al 

Mel


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

OK...I want to know why I never got my invite!  

Sounds like a great time. I am with you in spirit!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's more pics... Freddy dueling with Mark's ashhhhh...LOL










The beginning of the puff puff pass. The cigars have been chosen... never in our wildest dreams did we think we'd have the opportunity to taste a $70 cigar.. very good Davidoff #1 cuban.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! Nice sticks! Wish I was there too. Only 4 and half hours away, maybe next time?


:ms NCRM


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul pouring the drinks for the puff puff pass..

Paul in serious conversation with Mark on the subject of cuban cigars.. Paul is one great teacher. We realized last night how little we know of the cigar industry.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark listening intently to Paul... Paul is like E.F. Hutton.. when Paul speaks, everyone listens.










The herfing crew...










Doesn't Freddy look nice and rested??? First to bed and we thought he was going to sleep all day!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

The farewell tour is on the road again heading to the next destination.... Maryland or bust.

Freddy asking us how many of Paul's cigars do we think he can smoke on the way to Maryland..LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Wow! Nice sticks! Wish I was there too. Only 4 and half hours away, maybe next time?
> 
> :ms NCRM


open invitation Greg.. anytime you want to hop in your car head on over!!

Sorry about that Tim..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason and Dave, thank you guys for the phone calls.. that was really kewl. Sorry you couldn't make it Dave but we understand and we'll be herfing with you sometime soon. You scared the daylights out of Frank when I answered the phone and it was a U.S. Customs Agent.. LOL Didn't fool me for a sec.. oh, hi Dave!! LOL


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Doesn't Freddy look nice and rested??? First to bed and we thought he was going to sleep all day!! LOL


Personally, in that photo, I'd pick Freddie for 'Spent all night driving the porcelain bus' award.
and then he spent all day driving the bus? Oh lordy no.... I go for 4 of Paul's smokes before Maryland.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like all were had by a good time! Frank, please tell me you got at least some of it recorded!!!!!! The puff, puff, pass review sounds awesome! Way to go guys & gal!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Cool photo's. As far as how many cigars can they smoke on the way to Maryland.... well I think Freddy will be trying to break a new record :r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Personally, in that photo, I'd pick Freddie for 'Spent all night driving the porcelain bus' award.
> .


:r I agree!!!

Looks like you guys are havin a great time. Have a great trip and stay safe!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Still going and going and going.

Thanks to donations from BOTL's thru bombings...

Tim Tams from the land of down under. Thanks Jason...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

More munchies..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

God of Fire Don Carlos from Smitty, thanks Joe, you really contributed to the cause bro.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kvm donated an Oliva Master Blend #2 towards keeping us at it. Thanks Kurt... Anita is quite happy with this generous offering.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


>


Hey Mark,
Put some pants on for God sakes !!!!!!!!!!!
Yer scarin' the women and children. 


In all seriousness, some more GREAT pics of what looks to have been a memorable herf. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Hey Mark,
> Put some pants on for God sakes !!!!!!!!!!!
> Yer scarin' the women and children.
> 
> ...


And some of us grown men  glad ya'll had a good time.

Stacey


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great pics..... hope all is well Paul. And good job Frank and Anita for puttin' this thing together!


XXX


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark left about 2 in the pm today in the Stogie Mobile.. 





Until next time, same Barn channel, same Barn time, ya'll keepem straight of thar..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Hey Mark,
> Put some pants on for God sakes !!!!!!!!!!!
> Yer scarin' the women and children.
> 
> ...


Hey Peter, I DID have pants on. :r Man that picture sucks. It scared me when I saw it.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Good to see you guys enjoying the Tim Tams. Great pics guys, it really does look like you had a great time. May be one day we too will get their for a herf, unless of course you come here 1st


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Got home about 4 this afternoon. A great weekend was had by all. I had the honor of talking to Dave and Jason on the phone and learned a ton of stuff from listening to Paul. Frank and Anita were the perfect hosts. Great food, top shelf bourbon and cigars that I had only heard about. Fred had some great stories that had us all laughing. Thanks again to Frank and Anita. A fantastic weekend in every respect.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Got home about 4 this afternoon. A great weekend was had by all. I had the honor of talking to Dave and Jason on the phone and learned a ton of stuff from listening to Paul. Frank and Anita were the perfect hosts. Great food, top shelf bourbon and cigars that I had only heard about. Fred had some great stories that had us all laughing. Thanks again to Frank and Anita. A fantastic weekend in every respect.


Amen to that...Thanks guys.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Good to see you guys enjoying the Tim Tams. Great pics guys, it really does look like you had a great time. May be one day we too will get their for a herf, unless of course you come here 1st


I think we finished off the Tim Tams Jason.

The day will come when we herf mate. Thats a given. The phone call was just plain kewl buddy. Man I'd like to soak in some of your beautiful country and that warm weather.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DAMN WE HAD US A TIME.. Thanks Paul, Freddie and my running mate Mark for making this a weekend to remember. Paul you get back here safe and sound so we can do this again. The lights on for yens..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

heck far guys, I'm ready to herf again!! LOL.. planning the food for the next one already. Got to do something about brunch though, takes too long to get it together. Really great time.. added alot of great memories to our cigar hobby that we've grown to love so much.

Paul, you ruined me. Poured a glass of wine and it was TERRIBLE!! LOL.. nothing to compare to the 3 bottles you so graciously brought. 

We started with a bottle of Peter Michael 'Mon Plaisir' 2002, then went on to a Marquis/Phillips Shiraz 9 2003, and then we had a Spotswoode Cabernet Sauvignon 2002. Fantastic wines that has me shopping already. 

Thank you Paul, Freddy and Mark...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pics! Looks like a very good time was had by all. Thanks for letting us all "be there"


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> heck far guys, I'm ready to herf again!! LOL.. planning the food for the next one already. Got to do something about brunch though, takes too long to get it together. Really great time.. added alot of great memories to our cigar hobby that we've grown to love so much.
> 
> Paul, you ruined me. Poured a glass of wine and it was TERRIBLE!! LOL.. nothing to compare to the 3 bottles you so graciously brought.
> 
> ...


NO!!! Thank you a million..For the food the conversation and just good ol' fashion hospitality..Breakfast in the morning or afternoon :r You guys really took care of us and man, Anita you can smoke some cigars.LOL...I see you guys kept it rolling after we left..Good times...We will Herf again. Im sure..


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks and sounds like a great time was had by all...I think each of us plans to visit the Justus League someday lol

PaulMac


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

That looks like an awesome herf, and excellent pics. I am gled the crew had such a good time. Nice job on the Tim Tam's Jason, and great job to all of the contributors. Good luck once again Paul!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Hey Peter, I DID have pants on. :r Man that picture sucks. It scared me when I saw it.


I had to wonder what type of _herf_ you all had going on.:r It sucks when people don't let you prepare for a picture.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn it!!!I never got Tim Tams...


----------

